# First Cruze with 17" Bolt EV wheels



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Got a good deal on new 17x6.5 Bolt EV wheels. I think their 40 or 42 mm offset, can't remember. Weight is 24 lbs or so on the bathroom scale. 

Because of the wheel width I need spacers bad. Probably will go with 1" adapters. 

Quickie photos...


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm in love!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Now that looks awesome.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

looks like a vw


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Almost looks like 1 Lt wheels with black vinyl decals on the spokes.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Finally got my adapters on today. 15mm front / 20mm rear. Really cleans up the stance IMO. I had to cut off the tips of the stock studs in order for the wheels to sit flush. Luckily the wheels have recessed holes in the pad to accommodate a little protrusion which means I didn't have to cut into the stock threads. I can go back to stock if I ever feel like it and don't have to get new studs.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I think, umm, I don't like it. I thought I would, but no


----------

